# Third eyelid in puppy, help please



## michj (Sep 22, 2008)

hi, hope i can get some insight, i have just received pics of my reserved gsd pup at 5wks and his third eyelids are very visible. is this a sign of worms? as it is in cats & kittens, or something else, also how do i approach the breeder about it, thanks in advance


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

This unfortunatley is not a good thing.. I would approach the breeder and ask her stance on things? She really should not be letting this puppy go until this is rectified. 

some information for you to peruse

PROLAPSED THIRD EYELID GLAND (PTEG). This condition is also called Prolapse of the Nictitans Gland. A slang term (which is to be discouraged) is "cherry eye". Dogs have a third eyelid that slides up over the surface of the eye for protection. The third eyelid also has a tear gland located deep within its tissues, called the third eyelid gland TEG). Each eye of a dog actually has 2 tear glands (also called lacrimal glands), unlike people (who have one). The orbital lacrimal gland produces 60% of the tears for the eye, and the third eyelid gland produces 40% of the tears. The TEG has a T-shaped piece of cartilage in it, and is hidden out of sight and anchored to the tissues of the eye socket by ligaments. Some dogs are born with weak ligaments, which allow the TEG to pop out of its normal position and look like a pink roundish object in the inside corner of the eye. 

PTEG is suspected to be inherited in some breeds, as it occurs with increased frequency in some breeds, notably the American Cocker Spaniel, Lhasa Apso, and English Bulldog. The condition can be in one eye or both eyes, and if in both eyes, it can occur weeks to months apart. Treatment is surgical, and involves repositioning the PTEG and suturing it into place. The prolapsed TEG should not be removed! If the condition is left untreated, the eye is at great risk for developing dry eye months to years later. Additionally the PTEG can swell and be uncomfortable, and interfere with vision. However, while surgery decreases the chances that the eye will develop a dry eye problem, it does not eliminate this risk. 

The success rate of surgery is approximately 95% for non-recurrence of the PTEG, except in the English Bulldog and Mastiff breeds, in which the success rate is lower. 

If you suspect that your pet has PTEG, please consult with your family veterinarian. Your doctor may recommend referral to a veterinary ophthalmologist for evaluation and surgical treatment. 

I hope this helps...


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Never heard that it is a sign of worms. A visible third eye mean a number of things. Are the puppies eyes very small?? Can you post the pic


----------

